# PTSD



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 10, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-traumatic_stress_disorder


http://www.ncptsd.va.gov/facts/general/fs_what_is_ptsd.html


----------



## medicchick (Dec 11, 2006)

What about it?  Many here know about it already, more than any encyclopedia article can tell you.


----------



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 11, 2006)

medicchick said:


> What about it?  Many here know about it already, more than any encyclopedia article can tell you.




my apologies for wearing my heart on my sleeve.
i wake up every morning at somewhere around 4am,
out of my nightmares.
i could go on,
but i will spare you,
since you probably don't have enough cheese
to go along with my whine.

just figured that,
i am among others who know.

sorry for the whine.


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2006)

Dont apologise, you are amoung friends and brothers here.
If your Comrades cant support you something is wrong.

We are here for you.

Just dont try to grab ass when a brother gives you a hug ;)


----------



## medicchick (Dec 11, 2006)

You haven't posted any info to suggest you know about the subject, or that you are suffering from it.  I know personally some here who are.  It's been discussed here before.  All I'm looking out for is someone trolling about it.


If you want to talk about it, fine.  Don't just post links to articles if you want a personal, emotional discussion.


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2006)

Fair enough.

Scando?


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

Considering that I have been to the california NCPTSD, Got medically discharged for it, have been close to eatin the muzzle of my 45 many a time, amongst other things, I don't think a simple def is going to help many folks.


----------



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 11, 2006)

medicchick said:


> You haven't posted any info to suggest you know about the subject, or that you are suffering from it.  I know personally some here who are.  It's been discussed here before.  All I'm looking out for is someone trolling about it.
> 
> 
> If you want to talk about it, fine.  Don't just post links to articles if you want a personal, emotional discussion.




as a fellow Medic,
i can somewhat understand your position.


i served with the 44th MEDCOM
in Operation Just Cause- 1st Forward Airborne Surgical Team
and
Operation Desert Shield/Storm- same unit.

and after . . .

nothing in comparison to some. . .

where have you been,
Medicchick?


----------



## medicchick (Dec 11, 2006)

My profile says it all, but I will add this from my *husband*.



rangerpsych said:


> Considering that I have been to the california NCPTSD, Got medically discharged for it, have been close to eatin the muzzle of my 45 many a time, amongst other things, I don't think a simple def is going to help many folks.



Want to know how I know so much about it, bad calls as a student, being forced to get counseling before I could continue class, and living with someone who has it worse than me.

You want to call me out, do your research.  I've posted on this subject before.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

2 deployments to Afghanistan as an infantryman
One to iraq as a BN level medic having to take care of my friends I had trained with, bled with, sweated with, and had already been to combat with 2 times before. 

Basically, congrats, you're fucked in the head.

SO AM I
SO ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE

If you got issues, speak up, maybe something I've dealt with lately can help you deal with your shit.


----------



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 11, 2006)

so,
you have never witnessed "combat medicine",
and yet,
you are willing to take the offensive and 
try and stomp a mud puddle in my ass?

i respect you,
please do the same,
especially if you have not experienced it firsthand.

thank you,
fellow Medic.


----------



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 11, 2006)

rangerpsych said:


> 2 deployments to Afghanistan as an infantryman
> One to iraq as a BN level medic having to take care of my friends I had trained with, bled with, sweated with, and had already been to combat with 2 times before.
> 
> Basically, congrats, you're fucked in the head.
> ...





i thank you for your support,
i trully need it.
ten years out- and still cursed.

the VA basicly told me,
"all the kings horses,
and all the kings men,
couldn't put you back together again."

please PM me,
i could use the advice.

Salute to another Combat Medic.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

BTW, Medicchick is my wife, she's had to deal with more first hand repurcussions from post traumatic stress disorder than I care to mention.

We just celebrated our 3 year anniversary, since we're still together after a year and a half of fucked up meds, jacked up information and units, being sent to different treatment stuff, dealing with military shrinks that don't know anything about what the hell is going thru my head

When I get cut off in traffic people are lucky there's not a react to contact battle drill initiated involving me shooting at them out the window.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

In regards to PTSD anyway, the biggest things I have found:

Panic attacks: whatever the fuck caused it, who cares. STAY WHERE YOU ARE, in the stressor event. Realize you aren't going to die, you aren't going to do anything but do what you do as you do it. Once you do that, you won't have them anymore. Might take once or twice but your body and mind will realize that you no longer need to have that reaction because it's overreaction for a situation that you can handle

Startle response: I still have it, but it's tuned down now. Basically every time something startles you, tell yourself "It's ok, that was a (insert noise source), it's 2006, i'm in the US, there's no threat."  After you do that over and over you more or less make yourself believe the bullshit... it sems to work for me

Crowds: Same thing, just takes longer. Don't be nieve and think that everything is hunky dory, but just realize you are in a permissive to semipermissive environment and act accordingly. You don't need a gun ALL the time ( i still carry ) but keep your guard up a little. There's no reason NOT to go out in public. People are sheep, you are a sheepdog. They'll bustle about their sheeping whereas you know the wolves are around. Just use that to your advantage.

Stress: HIT THE GYM. Smoke that stress off of you, and you'll be better for it. If you keep some semblance of fitness, also, you won't have to worry about your mouth writing checks your ass cant cash.


That's just a start. Hit up a VA PTSD group in your area. The one I go to made a world of difference...


----------



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 11, 2006)

i hear ya,
that is why i am divorced after ten years of Marriage.

no disrespect intended,
i can somewhat understand both of your positions.

i think it is time for me to break contact,
and go to bed.

if i have offended You and Yours,
my apologies.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

1234


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2006)

rangerpsych said:


> BTW, Medicchick is my wife, she's had to deal with more first hand repurcussions from post traumatic stress disorder than I care to mention.
> 
> We just celebrated our 3 year anniversary, since we're still together after a year and a half of fucked up meds, jacked up information and units, being sent to different treatment stuff, dealing with military shrinks that don't know anything about what the hell is going thru my head



Congratulations, good on you both!



rangerpsych said:


> In regards to PTSD anyway, the biggest things I have found:
> 
> Panic attacks: whatever the fuck caused it, who cares. STAY WHERE YOU ARE, in the stressor event. Realize you aren't going to die, you aren't going to do anything but do what you do as you do it. Once you do that, you won't have them anymore. Might take once or twice but your body and mind will realize that you no longer need to have that reaction because it's overreaction for a situation that you can handle
> 
> ...




Great post! 

Thanks for your insight, its appreciated.


----------

